# Intel 945GMA UXA vs EXA

## MrMEEE

Hi..

I'm a bit confused here... hope someone can help me out...

I'm running Gentoo unstable, Xorg 1.6 on my Macbook 3,1 with a 945GMA card..

I have just updated my xf86-video-intel package from 2.7.1 to 2.8.0... apparently EXA support has been removed in the new version of the driver... So I had to try using the "new" UXA and with that DRI2 and GEM...

In glxgears my performance fell from about 2200 fps to 750 fps... I know that you aren't suppose to rely on glxgears so I tried a few games to...

In Urbanterror I fell from about 70-80 fps to 20-40 fps...

I then reverted back to version 2.7.1 of the xf86-video-intel.. and tried running with UXA here... with almost the same result as in 2.8.0...

When I went back to EXA my performance was restored... so I think I'm going to stick with EXA for the moment... But have anyone else have noticed this as well??? or is it only on specific models of the intel cards?? or is the new UXA really performing WORSE than EXA???

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Intel changes the drivers for their GPU's the way some people change their minds: quickly, and without regard to anything that was right beforehand. 

Personally, I removed the AccelMethod line completely. It didn't seem to hurt performance. Of course, since we're talking Intel GPU's, performance is a relative term. As long as I can watch DVD's without having to switch to windoze, I'm quite happy. If you want the issue put before the eyes of people who can fix it, write a bug report.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## cruzki123

There is a know problem, but the priority for intel developers was introduce KMS "a whatever cost" and simplify the driver. It was said that then will optimize the driver, so you can expec a boost in performance in the next driver 2.9.0.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I just hope they get the kernel back to the point where it will support BOTH the old way, and KMS for those who insist upon it. That way, maybe having an Intel GPU won't be the worst experience since making an ATI Mach32 work with real xfree-86 (read circa 1993). SHIVER

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

